# Josh Barnett



## NikosCC (May 16, 2007)

I'm sitting in class on my laptop and was bored so lol.. I did it like a Drawing..


----------



## Lotus (Jul 4, 2007)

that is pimpin man. awesome sig wow i loooove the colour and the font is swank


----------



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

Like I said earlier it's one of the sickest I've seen in awhile.


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

That son of a bitch MJB...


----------



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

plazzman said:


> That son of a bitch MJB...


Haha did were you gonna ask to use it?


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

Perhaps..

I'm already sick of this Hardy piece


----------



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

I hoped right on it I knew it wasn't gonna last long.

Why not make a Diego one or something like that plazz?


----------



## NikosCC (May 16, 2007)

Lol im glad you guys like it..


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

I probably will. I'm goin home soon, so I got some free time.


----------



## Steph05050 (Jun 4, 2008)

so simple but yet sooo good...great work


----------



## NikosCC (May 16, 2007)

Steph05050 said:


> so simple but yet sooo good...great work


Thanx Steph..


----------

